# Query re multiple submissions



## Bilston Blue (Jan 17, 2015)

I know it's acceptable to submit stories to multiple markets, albiet after checking a market's guidelines/rules regarding this practice, but is it acceptable/standard practice to submit to multiple competitions in the same way? I haven't come across any competition's guidelines/rules regarding this. Does anyone have any advice here?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 17, 2015)

Simultaneous, you mean? :encouragement:
_
— Multiple submissions_ means you submit many stories to one venue. 
_
— Simultaneous submissions_ means you submit one story to many venues.

If it were me, I'd send the host of the competition an email asking them if they accept simultaneous submissions. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Kyle. Brain freeze moment. I meant simultaneous subs. #-o


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 17, 2015)

Wouldn't the competition(s) rules have something on the subject?


----------



## aj47 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have seen one competition (which I entered) that specifically stated simuls are okay.  I didn't simul though.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2015)

Bilston Blue said:


> ... Does anyone have any advice here?.



Requesting clarification regarding their Rules or their intent, if they've overlooked this possibility, is in order.


----------



## Cran (Jan 17, 2015)

Each competition should have their Conditions of Entry available to read. Simultaneous submissions do happen, as do follow-up (non-simultaneous) submissions to different competitions. It's the best way to get multi award winning stories, etc.


----------



## Gargh (Jan 18, 2015)

I would also expect the individual entry rules to state explicitly what the conditions for simultaneous submission are, it's not like it's an unforeseeable complication. However, there are a few that aren't up to date with current expectations. The Bridport prize is very clear, for instance, and has a whole section on eligibility. It's a good example, concise and in plain english. The Fish competition, however, and again for example, aren't very clear. They have two conditions of entry,


> The winning stories must be available for the anthology, and therefore must not have been published previously.
> 
> Stories cannot be altered or substituted once they have been entered.



that I would suggest could imply that simultaneous submissions aren't acceptable because any story that wins must be available for the anthology, though they don't explicitly prohibit it. So does it mean that, in order to win, your story must meet the criteria in the rules, or that if you place an entry you're liable to them to provide the story if they decide you win, regardless? It's all contract law, it's messy, and well worth an email to clarify at what stages you can/can't withdraw your entry if you want to sub elsewhere.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks to all for your advice. I'm pretty sharp with rules & guidelines, etc., but the question arose I think from some comps' rules that didn't cover this area.

A quick email it is, then.


----------

